# chicken coop as loft



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

I am currently keeping two ferals in a rabbit hutch with a 1ftx1ftx1ft cage extension, it was years old to start with and is now disintegrating.
It was only meant to be temporary till the ferals left, but they have decided to stay, my parents are fine with it as they are very sweet. I let them out everyday and they come back.
I am looking to buy a chicken coop like this:
http://www.farmvet.org/uploads/2/6/3/1/26312453/s186942115210039336_p39_i1_w300.jpeg

Is there modifications I can make so its better for the pigeons?
I dont need a drop trap or anything, think I'll cut a hole in the wire and fit a small door, also was going to add shelves as perches if it doesn't already have them.
thank you all


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Anything is good as long as you lock them in safe at night so no predadors can get them.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I reccomend this http://www.homedepot.com/p/SummerHa...gclid=CPSEit-ZuMcCFYSPHwod-DULyg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He's in the UK, a good search should find something appropriate. I like ForSham cottage arks my self and few other things besides arks to choose from.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that as long as it's has the essentials, perches ,windows and is secure from predator's and the birds look comfortable why not..


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Thank you all, was worried it would be really inadequate or something, but parents now think its cheaper if I build one.
Isn't looking cheaper....


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Add on to the structure you already have remodel it, don't know the lumber prices in the UK but here in the 801,it can get pricey$$


----------

